# Was wäre wenn oder nach der Mahnbescheidshysterie die Schufaeintragshysterie



## rudido (4 August 2010)

Mal rein hypothetisch:
Die Scoring-Novelle zum BDSG sagt zum Thema Datenübermittlung an Auskunfteien unter anderem, dass eine Übertragung zulässig ist, wenn 

"der Betroffene nach Eintritt der Forderungsfälligkeit mindestens zweimal schriftlich gemahnt worden ist, zwischen der ersten Mahnung und der Übermittlung mindestens vier Wochen liegen, die verantwortliche Stelle den Betroffenen rechtzeitig vor der Übermittlung der Angaben, jedoch frühestens bei der ersten Mahnung über die bevorstehende Übermittlung unterrichtet hat und der Betroffene die Forderung nicht bestritten hat" (§28a, Abs.1 Nr. 4)

Allerdings habe ich nichts darüber gelesen, dass es sich um eine berechtigte Forderung handeln muss.
Da ich, das ist meine Natur, immer vom worst case ausgehe, stelle ich mir die Frage, was wohl passieren würde, wenn die Abzocker tatsächlich Daten gem. o.a. Paragrafen übermitteln würden?


----------



## bernhard (4 August 2010)

*AW: Was wäre wenn*

Leute, die immer vom worst case ausgehen, tragen im Freien einen Schutzhelm mit Blitzableiter.


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2010)

*AW: Was wäre wenn*

Die Medien  sorgen für den Verkauf von Blitzableitern 

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,710108,00.html


> Verbraucherschützer
> Gegen Abo-Fallen im Internet muss man sich wehren



Die Nutzlosen lassen die Sektkorken knallen, besser können sie selber nicht die  Angst schüren


----------



## rudido (4 August 2010)

*AW: Was wäre wenn*



bernhard schrieb:


> Leute, die immer vom worst case ausgehen, tragen im Freien einen Schutzhelm mit Blitzableiter.



Natürlich, aber nur bei einem schweren Gewitter auf freiem Feld stehend.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2010)

*AW: Was wäre wenn*



rudido schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber nur bei einem schweren Gewitter auf freiem Feld stehend.


Wer  Flatulenzen vom Nachbarn für Gewitter hält, wird sicherlich oft 
mit  einem   Blitzableiter rumlaufen.


----------



## bernhard (4 August 2010)

*AW: Was wäre wenn*

Wer schützt nur die Betroffenen vor den "Helfern"?


----------



## Antiscammer (4 August 2010)

*AW: Was wäre wenn*

Eine Einmeldung bei der Schufa hätte bei diesen Nutzlos-Abzockfällen für die Inkassierer m.E. ein hohes Risiko.

Zwar sehen deutsche Staatsanwälte in der Masche regelmäßig keinen Betrug und stellen die Verfahren reihenweise ein ("Vorsatz nicht erfüllt" u.s.w.). Aber in letzter Zeit haben sich doch mehrere *Zivil*gerichte dahingehend geäußert, dass in der Abzocke eben doch der Verdacht auf Betrugstatbestände zu sehen ist. Mehr noch: mehreren Inkassierern wurde zivilgerichtlich bescheinigt, dass sie genau hätten wissen müssen, dass die Forderungen unberechtigt sind und keinen Bestand vor Gericht hätten. Daher wurden z.B. die Mahnwälte T. und G. bereits zur Zahlung außergerichtlicher(!) Anwaltskosten zugunsten der Betroffenen verurteilt.

Wenn nun die Zivilgerichte schon von der Tendenz her in der Beitreibung dieser Forderungen eine mutwillige, eigentlich rechtsmißbräuchliche Beitreibung unhaltbarer Ansprüche sehen, so darf mit Fug und Recht vermutet werden, dass die Gerichte bei einer Einmeldung an die Schufa hier von einer rechtswidrigen Kreditgefährdung ausgehen werden. Bei einem offensichtlich nicht bestehenden Anspruch wäre die Einmeldung grob rechtsmißbräuchlich, da sie nur dazu dienen würde, mit unverhältnismäßigen Mitteln einen nicht bestehenden Anspruch durchzusetzen.

Der novellierte § 28a BDSG enthält hierzu eine wichtige Formulierung:


> soweit [...] die Übermittlung zur Wahrung *berechtigter Interessen* der verantwortlichen Stelle oder eines Dritten erforderlich ist ...



Bei einer Bagatellforderung im Bereich von 50-100 Euro und bei völlig fehlender wirksamer Einwilligung in eine Schufa-Klausel (§ 4 BDSG hat hohe Priorität!) kann m.E. nicht von einem "berechtigten Interesse" gesprochen werden, wenn der Inkassierer eine unwidersprochene Forderung einmeldet - nur, um einen Anspruch durchzusetzen, von dessen Fragwürdigkeit er darüber hinaus Kenntnis haben müsste.

Bei einem Präzedenzurteil sehe ich eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit gegeben, dass die Abzocker (wieder mal) eine Watsche kassieren würden.

Und die werden tunlichst vermeiden wollen, dass es demnächst am Ende noch explizit in einem Urteil steht, dass sie solche (unwidersprochenen) Bagatellforderungen nicht einmelden dürfen (bei fehlender Einwilligung n. § 4 BDSG). Denn das würde bedeuten, dass sie dann in Zukunft ganz schnell bereits dann Probleme bekämen, wenn sie auch nur mit der Einmeldung _drohen_.
S. dazu auch:
Amtsgericht Halle, Beschluss v. 09.12.2009 - Az. 105 C 4636/09 (einstweilige Verfügung)

Das LG Berlin hatte bereits mal einen Inkassodienst per einstweiliger Verfügung zur Löschung des Schufa-Eintrags verurteilt - *weil eben keine gültige Anerkenntnis einer Schufa-Klausel vorlag.*
(LG Berlin, 9 O 21/09)
Recht - Schufa-Urteil: Inkassodienst muss Eintrag wieder löschen - Immobilien - Printarchiv - Berliner Morgenpost
Das Urteil bezog sich allerdings auf die alte Rechtslage vor der Novellierung des § 28a BDSG.

Ob die Gerichte aber angesichts des handwerklichen Fehlers des Gesetzgebers so einfach die Priorität des § 4 BDSG (Einverständnis muss vorliegen...) über den Haufen werfen, da wäre ich mir noch überhaupt nicht sicher. Denn es gibt nach wie vor die Formulierung des "berechtigten Interesses", und hier ist m.E. die Frage nach dem Einverständnis in die Güterabwägung zwingend hinzuzuziehen.

Noch einen weiteren Punkt gibt es.

Das Inkassobüro müsste zweimal gemahnt haben. Das bedeutet aber: es müsste im Streitfall dann auch nachweisen können, dass die Mahnungen zugestellt wurden.
Meistens stellen die Inkassobüros jedoch ihre Mahnungen nicht per Einschreiben zu. 
Wenn jetzt ein böswilliger Schuldner bestreitet, die Mahnungen erhalten zu haben - dann hat das Inkassobüro de facto kaum eine Möglichkeit, ihm das Gegenteil zu beweisen. Der böswillige Schuldner könnte erfolgreich wegen Schadenersatz aus § 824 BGB klagen, und das kann ggf. verdammt teuer werden, wenn er z.B. nachweisen kann, dass eine Baufinanzierung deswegen geplatzt ist.
An diesen Umstand der Beweisbarkeit denkt in der ganzen Diskussion auch nur selten jemand. Tatsächlich könnten sich aber hier für die Inkassobüros große Probleme auftun.

Insgesamt halte ich die Unwägbarkeiten dessen, was einem Inkassierer bei einem missbräuchlichen Eintrag passieren könnte, für so groß, dass die sich das vorher dreimal überlegen werden. Und das dürfte auch tatsächlich der Grund dafür sein, dass wir hier bisher noch nicht von solchen Einmeldungen bei Nutzlos-Forderungen gehört haben.
Die trauen sich nicht recht. Denn blöd sind die auch nicht, und es ist nicht zu vermuten, dass die etwa die Änderung des § 28a BDSG nicht mitbekommen hätten.


----------



## dvill (4 August 2010)

*AW: Was wäre wenn*

Die bekannten Drahtzieher sind lichtscheu und haben mehr Angst vor Gerichten als ihre "Kunden".

Alle Banden haben gemeinsam, dass sie sofort auf alle Forderungen vollständig verzichten, wenn ein "Kunde" mit Anwaltshilfe auf negative Feststellung klagen will.

Da ist ein realer Schufa-Eintrag unsinnig, weil sie sofort einknicken würden.

Die Drohung ist natürlich "nützlich".

"Schön", dass jetzt die Guten die Hysterie zugunsten der Banditen schüren.


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2010)

*AW: Was wäre wenn oder nach der Mahnbescheidshysterie die Schufaeintragshysterie*



dvill schrieb:


> "Schön", dass jetzt die Guten die Hysterie zugunsten der Banditen schüren.


Dann tun sie doch seit Jahren. Die Mahnbescheidshysterie ist abgegrabbelt, 
da alle prophezeiten Mahnbescheidstsunamis ausgeblieben sind und dafür jetzt 
die Schufaeintragshysterie geschürt wird.


----------



## rudido (4 August 2010)

Der Beitrag von Goofy62 war schon sehr hilfreich. Jemandem, dem mit einem negativen Schufa-Eintrag hilft er schon, zumal hier plausibel erklärt wird, warum es zu keinem solchen Eintrag kommen wird. Das nenne ich Support.

Aus *win-loads.net   *


dvill schrieb:


> Im Ergebnis schüren die "Guten" die Angst der Betroffenen, lieber doch zu zahlen.


Das sehe ich anders, denn die VZ rät zum Widerspruch, schürt aber keine Hysterie; eine bestrittene Forderung darf nicht eingetragen werden.


----------



## webwatcher (6 August 2010)

*AW: Was wäre wenn oder nach der Mahnbescheidshysterie die Schufaeintragshysterie*

Manche kapieren es nie 


PS: Warum listen die VZ nicht mal auf, wer von den Inkassobutzen überhaupt 
Schufavertragspartner ist? Die schrägsten sind nicht mal Mitglieder im BDIU

Zum Nachschlagen: http://info.inkasso.de/suchlist.nsf


----------



## webwatcher (6 August 2010)

*AW: Was wäre wenn oder nach der Mahnbescheidshysterie die Schufaeintragshysterie*

Da die Schufa äußerst zurückhaltend mit Auskünften darüber ist, wer   Vertragspartner ist, 
möchte ich  hier den Vorschlag eines wirklichen Experten auf dem Gebiet  aufgreifen:


> Zwar sind die meisten Abzockerinkassobuden kein Schufamitglied, so dass wohl keine Eintragungen erfolgen. Trotzdem besteht die Gefahr konkret, da z.B. CCC ja Creditreform beauftragt die auch fröhlich Einmeldungen machen.
> Ich halte aber den Weg an die Abzocker zu schreiben für falsch besser schreibt man direkt an Schufa und Creditreform, dann braucht man sich nicht darauf zu verlassen, dass keine "versehentlichen" Einmeldungen erfolgen.


 Es müßte spannend werden, die  Reaktion der  Schufa und Creditreform  zu erleben, wenn zigtausende
prophylaktische  Einwendungen bei ihr  aufschlagen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*



			
				WDR Markt schrieb:
			
		

> *Telefontrick: Bei Rückruf Abo!*
> 
> Dubiose Firmen rufen Privatanschlüsse an - ruft man zurück, kommt wenige Tage später eine Rechnung für ein Telefonsex-Abo. markt zeigt, was hinter der Masche steckt und wie man sich dagegen schützt.


Quelle: Telefontrick: Bei Rückruf Abo! - markt - WDR Fernsehen

NB: Auch der Pressesprecher der BNetzA, Rudolf B., wird dazu befragt.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

Die Sendung dazu  auf Akte Niveau


----------



## webwatcher (17 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*



> Die Bundesnetzagentur *müht* sich redlich, den Betrügern Einhalt zu gebieten.


Was steht als schlechteste Note im Arbeitszeugnis "er *bemühte *sich" ...

Kein einziger Hinweis, dass das "Geschäftsmodell" verboten ist.

Nachdem die Mahnbescheidshysterie nicht mehr ankommt , die  Schufaschreibselhysterie. 
Nach der VZ Sachsen beten das jetzt alle  andern VZetten genauso falsch  
und ohne Erklärung  nach.

Sorry, aber solche Berichte erzeugen mehr Angst als Information
Daher hierher verschoben


----------

